# Bramble Berry sample kit



## Yvonne (Mar 23, 2012)

I got my shipment today from BB, sample kit, it's amazing, 12 samples, good size, cannot wait to try them all  
Not sure if i can put link here, but they also got web special, price is sooo good!


----------



## zeoplum (Mar 24, 2012)

I started out with their "bestsellers" sample kit and immediately got hooked.  I really love BB's FOs and that is mostly what I use.  Having fun playing with your new goodies.


----------



## Mimi67 (Apr 16, 2012)

I love BB! I ordered from them on Thursday night , they shipped out via FedEx on Friday faster than most!!!  


Plus, they send samples as well.


----------

